# Featured Tractor fo the Month - May 2015



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Featured tractor of the month is owned by


ericjr16









​
to see more about this tractor 


http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/sears-suburban-ss10-1423.html


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats ,ericjr16 !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed great choice... BIG congrats ericjr16.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

*CONGRATS!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats ,ericjr16 !


----------



## islandcustom (May 29, 2015)

Good show.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol the picture was bigger than my screen when it was loading all i saw was a car... and i was like you got to be joking i scroll done saw a blade and i was like oooooo a lawn tractor.


----------

